
Show HN: HackSource – 18,510 Curated Programming Tutorials - dpap
https://hacksource.xyz/
======
dpap
Hi HN, I made this.

For those that are curious, courses are sourced from the big guys like– Edx,
Udemy, Lynda.com, Pluralsight, CodeSchool, Codecademy, Treehouse, YouTube
Conference talks but I also aggregate resources from some smaller niche
providers that go deep on a specific topic like– GoRails, RubyTapas, Frontend
Masters, EmberMap and I'm looking to add more.

Resources are categorized using _basic_ natural language processing on
tutorial titles and descriptions. For example, since the words “deployment”
and “blocks” come up frequently in the 772 Ruby tutorials they are made
available as topic filters. The categorization system is definitely a work in
progress but I think it is helpful for those new to a specific technology.

I'm actively working on adding new resources and providers so if you have any
content suggestions let me know in the comments. Of course, any general
feedback is welcome too!

~~~
mattbgates
Good job and a great tool! Thank you for sharing! :)

~~~
dpap
Glad you like it! The dev part is fun. Sharing on the other hand.. always the
hard part!

~~~
mattbgates
I just released mine last week.... always nerve-wracking, but probably gets
better with each new product release! :)

Just have to get it out there and keep mentioning it!

Part 2: getting people to understand it and see how it can be of value to
them.

------
alsetmusic
Broke the back button on MobileSafari. Makes for a bad first impression.

~~~
dpap
Thanks for the feedback. Definitely see how that would be a bad first
impression. I haven’t been able to reproduce the issue yet. Can you elaborate
on what happened when you attempted to press the back button? Thanks!

